# [Wet Thumb Forum]-A few pictures of some of my tanks



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/raynedown2001/lst?.dir=/Aquariums&.view=t

just a look at 3 of my tanks


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

http://f1.pg.photos.yahoo.com/bc/raynedown2001/lst?.dir=/Aquariums&.view=t

just a look at 3 of my tanks


----------



## Alex (Mar 31, 2004)

What is the plant in the middle back of the 20g?

Alex


----------



## Kevin Jones (Apr 4, 2004)

either the vals or the Mayaca fluviatilis... there is a very small Echinodorus 'red flame' thats growing in the middle but you can't really see that


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Nice tanks...very natural looking and I like that.









----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## Justin Fournier (Jan 27, 2004)

Nice tanks JoneZay, gotta love the natural aquascapes!!


----------

